# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Детский форум

## Justin

*Если бы у маленьких детей был бы свой форум, вот какие заголовки для обсуждений там были:*

"Не какал всего 2 дня, как спастись от трубочки, Дюфалака, клизмы и т.п.?" 
"Сос!!!! Мама всю ночь спит!" 
"Как подкрасться к коту?" 
"Поход в районную поликлинику. Накипело" 
"Не дает разбрасывать кошачий наполнитель. Как реагировать?" 
"Укладывает спать в 9 вечера. Как бороться?" 
"Мои голопопые фотки в Интернете. Как с эти бороться?" 
"Отдых за границей. А стоит ли брать с собой родителей?" 
"А вас целуют в попу?" 
"Подскажите логопеда для бабушки" 
"Сколько телефонов вы уже обсосали?" 
"Help! Надели ботинки - как теперь встать?" 
"Услуги: Художественное размазывание каши по лицу" 
"У кого какой мобиль?. Свои мелодии уже надоели давайте меняться" 
"У мамы нос совсем не эластичный. Это нормально?" 
"Помогите! Растут волосы!!!" 
"Масик, зайка, солнышко, лапулик, котик.. как узнать свое имя ? 
"Мама как ненормальная радуется моим какашкам - к какому специалисту обратиться?" 
"У папы не зарастает лысина. Это рахит?" 
"Мне - морковное пюре, себе - шоколад. Где справедливость?!" 
"Где носик? Где глазки?... Они сами, что ли не знают???" 
"КРИК ДУШИ: Кошку кормят вкуснее! А все попытки установить справедливость жестко пресекаются! Почему?!!!" 
"Как избавиться от волос на папиной груди? На выдирание реагирует криком. Посоветуйте безболезненный способ!" 
"Я НАЕЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Как объяснить это родителям?" 
"Очень нужна ваша материальная поддержка: у нас нет соли и сахара. Ем пустую кашу. Тошнит" 
"Ладушки-ладушки.....Идёт коза рогатая....А каков творческий потенциал ваших родителей?" 
"Почему всё время сестра показывает мне язык и корчит рожи. Низкий уровень культуры?" 
"Помогите! Новый памперс меня полнит!!! Посоветуйте нормальную модель!" 
"Сосать сисю и палец одновременно. Максимализм?" 
"Каждый день моют. Есть ещё такие же грязные?"

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно

----------


## Mouse

Я бы добавил:
"Кто видел бабая?" 
"У кого родители ещё верят в Деда Мороза?"
"10 способов не пойти в детсад"

----------

